# Lily's kidding thread**Babies! update



## Jenni (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess it's getting to be that time  Lilly is due March 26th.  I Took some pics today.
Top view






And the lovely back side





She has been very restless and pushy the last couple days. I need to give her a trim, but she doesn't want to be touched anywhere!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, Lilly's due date maybe wrong,(I didn't breed her) or she's playing tricks on me!  She looks like she may have lost her ligaments.  She is very sunk in around her tail.  I trimmed her up, thought that was going to be an ordeal, but she didn't mind one bit.  In fact she spread her legs out when I shaved her udder.  Her hoohoo is still puffy, what else should I look for? Other than a baby laying on the ground.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2012)

YAY more babies!  Can you feel her ligaments?


----------



## Jenni (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think so, if I'm in the right spot.  I can grab all the way around her tail.  She was eating an hour ago, doesn't seem to be having contractions yet, I've got everything ready just in case.


----------



## Missy (Mar 6, 2012)

Hurray for more babies soon!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2012)

I personally didn't feel like I could wrap around my girls' tail but it was very evident when their ligs were gone because of how much I had been checking.  The really do feel like someone put #2 pencils under the tissue in the spots indicated in the pic below...






If you can still feel them, it is okay to relax... for now.  If not, then maybe set up camp


----------



## Jenni (Mar 6, 2012)

I think I'm in the right spot, I'll try to check the other doe.  Her's will be firmed back, up she kidded 3 weeks ago?  Her udder still feels water balloonish.  Don't start eating your popcorn yet.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, that picture is perfect.  It isn't really about grabbing around the tail, it's about feeling those little pencil ligaments on either side of the tail.  It's a small thing but the distinction is very important. 

My Mama goat is a big girl and has ligaments that are so far from her tail that when she is close, you can grab around her tail for about two weeks before she actually has her babies but her ligaments are still there.  However, when the ligaments are gone, you definitely don't feel those little *"pencils' *any more.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, I'll try again!  The big thing is visually she looks sunk in.  I'm not worried, everything I've read on here has been a great help!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't feel ligaments, but can't feel them on the other one either,  Her udder is firmer today, she has been yawning and stretching quite a bit.  I don't  think we're there yet.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 8, 2012)

Lilly is staring, stretching, and can't get comfy!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 8, 2012)

If she gets up & lays down & repeats several times, paws hard at the ground & has a string of gelatinous mucus coming out get ready for kids!!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok, so she's been staring, yawning, up, down, pawing at the ground, talking, cuddly for hours, then she starts eating, and shoving everyone.  I guess this is going to be a long wait.

                                                                 I have a drama queen!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 14, 2012)

Lilly has been breathing hard and have seen a few contractions here and there, but no progression.  We are ok right?


----------



## Jenni (Mar 16, 2012)

She is still per-laboring and then not.  Took these pics today, she's a FF.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 23, 2012)

Where's the goo?


----------



## Jenni (Mar 25, 2012)

So, for the last 3 days she is sooo cuddly at night, ligs are either almost gone or totally gone, right side is softer, belly firmer, has a little whitish goo, and in the morning ligs back and NO TOUCHY!!!  If anything I've learned is ignore most signs  Here are pics from today, sorry about the gross hoo hoo, always something stuck to it.  I clean it off when she lets me.

                                                                                   So, what do the experts say???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 25, 2012)

C'mon Lily!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

I say she is definitely pregnant!   Tee hee hee.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe she just has worms


----------



## Jenni (Mar 27, 2012)

So Lily has been grouchy by day and cuddly at night. Ligs soften at night firm in morning. Kicks at tummy, and does everything a preggers doe does before delivery, but no babies yet.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you have anything planned anytime soon? If so thats when she will kid


----------



## Jenni (Mar 28, 2012)

No plans. Monday my daughter had a Dr appt and so did my Husband...she had her chance!!! She has been very quiet most of today and tonight.  Ligs feel the same, she has been eating less aggressively.  Oh, for about a week now every time she pees, she smells the ground then lip curls for a long time.  Is that a change in hormones?Change in her odor due to processing the kids waste? Or is she just weird?


----------



## Jenni (Mar 28, 2012)

Well she has improved her nest under the tree is very quiet and loving.  Her udder is heavier.  Maybe soon???


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

Tell her to hurry up.  Juliet beat her to the punch!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 28, 2012)

I have the biggest drama queen ever!!!!!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 28, 2012)

To quote the great Gilda Radner " * Never Mind!*"


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 28, 2012)

These guys love to keep us guessing don't they!  Her udder looks alot bigger in the last picture you posted.  Any new pics?


----------



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2012)

She looks like she's laboring, but still feel ligs.  Does this mean she's not dilating?  Should I go in and check? Feeling a little obsessive and paranoid at this point, any advise?  Have not seen the golden goo, her hoo hoo is open and wet(kinda graphic sorry) when she's laying down.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would wait awhile.  I have had does who looked like they were in labor get up and walk off, then kid two weeks later.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2012)

Pics from today,  Monday was her due date.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

Oooohhh we are looking ready to go!   My Lily isn't due until July so I am going to live vicariously in the mean time


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow!!  I think she is gonna pop!  Don't these girls know how mean they are to us?!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 29, 2012)

could be a small prolapse starting, It will go away once she goes into labor. Unless you see goo running out of her, Or pushing, or up and down, up and down, She isn't in labor.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2012)

So, she's been pushing some and one of her teats has "blossomed", now she is getting a little snack and stretching.  I'm not going to say we are close (in case she's reading this!)but I have to go pick up my daughter from school, so........


----------



## poorboys (Mar 29, 2012)

waiting.


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 29, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> could be a small prolapse starting, It will go away once she goes into labor. Unless you see goo running out of her, Or pushing, or up and down, up and down, She isn't in labor.


Not saying she isn't close, but a prolapse can make them feel like they need to push, and make it harder to tell when they are truely in labor. Although clearly she is very close and I suspect you will have babies any hour  now.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would make sense of why she starts and stops so much.

Thanks for all the replies.  This is a very educational experience!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

She doesn't look like she's prolapsed, but she does look like her muscles are a little soft back there.  HOWEVER, her udder is big and she looks ready to go.  SO, if her ligs are soft and she's ready to go, she should have soft muscles back there.  Remember, the ligaments hold everything in place.  When they go, everything shifts backwards.   

Keep an eye on her.  As long as she only pooches out when she lays down and nothing "turns inside out", she is fine.

She's getting ready to deliver.  Could be any hour, or any day.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2012)

She still has soft ligs.  If by baby isn't presenting right, she will still go into hard labor right?  Or could that prevent it?


----------



## Jenni (Mar 30, 2012)

I finally got a hold of the lady that bred Lily, March 26 was the first possible due date, first date of her cycle so back to "any day now".  So just calmly waiting.


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 2, 2012)

Anything yet?


----------



## Jenni (Apr 2, 2012)

Nope


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 3, 2012)

Any action yet??


----------



## Jenni (Apr 4, 2012)

Not so patiently waiting.  Full moon Fri, has to happen!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't believe she still hasn't had them!  Good grief, talk about being selfish!


----------



## Jenni (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, Lily lost one lig completely and the other almost all the way at 10:00 last night.  This morning NO ligs!!  I don't think she can get out of showing me those babies now!
Of course this is Lily, so she will probably stretch it out as long as she can!


----------



## Jenni (Apr 10, 2012)

Lilly kidded last night.  Of course I was watching her and decided to watch a show on TV for a hour and when I checked on her after she had 3 kids walking around and was expelling afterbirth.

Now I have a question.  She had hard contractions for a couple hours after.  I bounced her and thought I felt something.  I went in and didn't. Was that the uterus tightening?  Did I miss something?  She ate some grain last-night and and this morning.  Looks exhausted.  Are we ok?  Loading pics next.


----------



## Jenni (Apr 10, 2012)

The whole family







Boy blue eyed beauty









Girl brown eyed beauty









Bitty boy eyes look hazel? Is that brown? He's a little more than a pound and a half smaller


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 10, 2012)

They are beautiful!  What great pics!!!  Congrats!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome Pictures.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 10, 2012)

Jenni, VERY nice babies. I am so jealous you had boys. I am hoping for at least one so that I can keep him for a breeder for the other doe I have.  LOVE the pictures. CONGRATS !!!!!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 10, 2012)

Awww, they are SOOOO cute! Definitely worth the wait


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww so sweet!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome, congratulations.  They are adorable.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats!  It's about darn time Lily!  Beautiful babies!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh & if she passed the afterbirth & you said she was doing that when you found them she should be fine. That comes out after all the babies are born & the only thing you would really need to worry about if you still felt something was that the afterbirth or a kid was retained. Since the afterbirth comes out after all the kids & you saw it you should be fine.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 10, 2012)

congrats on some nice looking babies


----------



## Jenni (Apr 10, 2012)

Well things seem questionable here.  Lily still has thick stringy stuff coming out of her and is not eating.  Tiny boy is not as active as other two.  I milked Lily to give him some from a bottle and he got a little.  When he nurses from her he is barely putting her teat in his mouth and looks like he is just using his lips.  I made a appt for Vet tomorrow, if nothing else at least it will give me peace of mind.  Will weigh everyone in a bit to see if they are gaining.  Any advice, please feel free.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 10, 2012)

As for the stringy stuff, that is normal.  She may have discharge for 2-3 weeks.  If things don't seem right, like you said the vet will reassure you.  Good luck.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Missy (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful babies Congrats!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 10, 2012)

Those are some pretty babies!  I hope everything goes well and it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Jenni (Apr 10, 2012)

I've milked Lily and bottle feed the tiny boy, he looks a little better.  I forgot to mention his front legs are very bent, especially the left.  We'll see what's up tomorrow.


----------



## Jenni (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok, back from the Vet.  Lily had small vag tear, just irritating no biggy, giving pen.  2 big babies are looking good, need to be warmer at night.  Tiny boy continuing to syringe feed, work on suck reflex, bring in at night to keep warm.  Legs should straighten out with time. Said probably would have lost him if I hadn't intervened.  So celebration time!

:


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

Good job !  Glad to hear all is well


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay!! Good job. Way to go with your instincts. Glad little guy will be ok


----------



## Jenni (Apr 15, 2012)

Lily's kids are doing great!  Bity boy is using the bottle now and starting to hop around.

Mom and baby girl











Super goat!  Leaps blades of grass with a single bound














Bity boy






All tired out!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute pics!  Baby goats are so much fun!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate you all!!

lol Just kidding 

I am jealous of you snugging those little babies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2012)

I love it!  Super cute pic of snuggle time!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my GOD those are the cutest babies! Love the one in the red sweatshirt. SOOO adorable!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 16, 2012)

By the way, are those little doggie sweatshirts?


----------



## Jenni (Apr 16, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> By the way, are those little doggie sweatshirts?


The red one Bity is wearing and Girlie's are doggie shirts.  The one Big Boy is wearing I cut out of some fleece.  It's warmed up now so they don't have them on anymore 

Thanks everyone!  They were worth the wait!


----------

